# I Have A Dream......



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wake Up!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ONE DAY ALL RHOMS WILL BE TREATED EQUAL..... and will not kill eachother


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

o man i did not expect something so epic!!! thats insane.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i have that dream every night


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, can't just dream about it, gotta put it into action, even only in digital format, lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's your tank huh jp? That photo-shopped?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> That's your tank huh jp? *That photo-shopped?*


could be the dumbest question ever lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> That's your tank huh jp? That photo-shopped?


yea that's my tank, and those were my fish except one which I found online. all I did was copy and paste the fish into the piranha-less tank I have right now.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I could tell it looked like your tank but pic is so small


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

At least you did a better job then that last guy who actually tried to pass of his tank with photoshopped rhoms as his cohab. One problem was he used alot of pics of fish on this site so they were easily recognised by alot of members.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> At least you did a better job then that last guy who actually tried to pass of his tank with photoshopped rhoms as his cohab. One problem was he used alot of pics of fish on this site so they were easily recognised by alot of members.


that would be a fail, lol


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

that is an pic jp!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

a 18" piraya in there would top it off


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll see what I can do, since I never own one so I'll have to find some good quality piraya pictures first


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Any room for my Sanchezi in there? aahaha.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

use this picture


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Any room for my Sanchezi in there? aahaha.


of course there's room but not sure how easy for you to see a 3" fish in there tho, lol


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> Any room for my Sanchezi in there? aahaha.


of course there's room but not sure how easy for you to see a 3" fish in there tho, lol
[/quote]







i joke i joke i kid i kid!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He is 3 1/2"


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

JZ, I keep your baby sanchezi safe in the overflow box so it won't get snacked up by the big boys. lol don't have to thank me for it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He is a killer even in there

He wants a piece of that Cariba infront of him.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

too cool man


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> He is a killer even in there
> 
> He wants a piece of that Cariba infront of him.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LOLOLOLOL so awesome


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> JZ, I keep your baby sanchezi safe in the overflow box so it won't get snacked up by the big boys. lol don't have to thank me for it.


LOL @ the baby sanchezi!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

James. Look at him. That cariba is lucky he is not in the tank.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

JZ, take a good look at that cariba's belly see how flat it is? it's hungry cuz I saved the sanchezi before it disappear in the jaws of that cariba.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

this is epic


----------

